# "OG BOLT-ONS" MCLEAN ROADSTER TRUS USA MADE



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

CAN YA HELP ME START A BOLT-ON THREAD ROADSTAR ROBINSON LOANSTAR MR59 D-CHEEZE SAUL...ANY OTHER HOMIES OUT THERE INTO OG BOLT-ONS POST SOME PIX TO SKOOL US AND WHATS UP FOR SALE..
PICKING THESE UP TOMORROW AND I JUSTTTT NOTICED THERES A SET OF FR380SSSSSSSSSS FOR FREE!!!! FUCK YEAH I BEEN LOOKING FOR A SECOND SET!!! SAYIT..""NICE BONUS"!!!!


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

Bolt-On fest Yeah !!!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Man i duno bout kickin it on some bolt ons......maybe MAYBE roadster sporters but even then its kinda ehhhh


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

I would rock a set of these wrapped in og 5.20's any day!:thumbsupminus the chrysler on the spinner cap)


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

DanielDucati said:


> I would rock a set of these wrapped in og 5.20's any day!:thumbsupminus the chrysler on the spinner cap)


Yes, with a color match. Better for a bomb though


----------



## martin1979mc (Dec 27, 2012)

lone star said:


> Man i duno bout kickin it on some bolt ons......maybe MAYBE roadster sporters but even then its kinda ehhhh


 lmao :roflmao:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Gotta love the old schools.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

I've gota couple sets of bolton chips for sale.Pics in the 90s topic


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

*****


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Og Shit!!


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Back when that gold was CHEEZZY!!!!!


----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)

I have these spinners...


----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Gotta love the old schools.










I like those rims..


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

eight1eightstyle said:


> View attachment 631338
> 
> I like those rims..


lol.. Me too nice huh??


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Og Shit!!



_WoW,,,,this brought back memories._


----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)

Man my first set of wheels were bolt on Mcleans and I sold em cause you absolutely had to have knock-off. 
:facepalm:


----------



## stympy (Jan 18, 2008)

kick me in the nuts but i love the look of bolt-on wires
here is mine: 13 inch 80 spoke Crown

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

stympy said:


> kick me in the nuts but i love the look of bolt-on wires
> here is mine: 13 inch 80 spoke Crown
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


:thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

I wouldnt call bolt on 'og'. Because when i had bolt ons. The og's had kos. Usually 72 spoke danks. I havent lost love for bolt ons. From working all summer for 4.25/hr for my first set. To going to car shows and taking your pick of the pans and spinners in the parking lot to getting jacked at gun point for some dam 56 spokes.....the good days.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)

stympy said:


> kick me in the nuts but i love the look of bolt-on wires
> here is mine: 13 inch 80 spoke Crown
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Nice.. I like those..


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

tpimuncie said:


>


BADASS LUIS!!!!


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

FUCKKK YEAHHH THIS IS WHAT IM TALKINBOUT!!!!!!!!!!
SHIT LOOKS HOTT WITH THE RIGHT TIRES!! PREIMUM SPORTWAY NOT JUNKASS COKERS...520S AND SOME FR380S CHAMPIONS


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

AHH AY ANYONE GOTTA 13"BOLTON IN A BOOTY???


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> BADASS LUIS!!!!


:thumbsup::biggrin:


----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)

eight1eightstyle said:


> View attachment 631338
> 
> 
> I like those rims..


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/pts/3720395248.html

Got these homie So.Cal only no shipping cash and carry.


----------



## binky79 (May 2, 2009)

Here's mine. 56 spoke sportsters. Just bought new chips and tires being mounted as well


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)




----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)




----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

IMO 3 of the best "Bolt on's" style EVER Built!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)




----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

ANYONE WILLING TO COME OFF ANY SPORTSTERS?


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

REGALS ONLY MOBB said:


> ANYONE WILLING TO COME OFF ANY SPORTSTERS?



Do mean roadster sporters?? What size Nick?


----------



## binky79 (May 2, 2009)

binky79 said:


> Here's mine. 56 spoke sportsters. Just bought new chips and tires being mounted as well
> 
> View attachment 632326
> View attachment 632327


Cleaned up and new Chips


----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)

binky79 said:


> Cleaned up and new Chips
> 
> View attachment 633529


Nice..


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

X2


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Do mean roadster sporters?? What size Nick?


HAMMERED... 13 SON ALWAYS 13... I MAY SELL MI 14 TRUCLASSICS AND I GOT SOME 14 OG PS520S TO WRAP THEM IN!!!!!! TO LAZY TO TAKE PIX IN STORAGE..


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

REGALS ONLY MOBB said:


> HAMMERED... 13 SON ALWAYS 13... I MAY SELL MI 14 TRUCLASSICS AND I GOT SOME 14 OG PS520S TO WRAP THEM IN!!!!!! TO LAZY TO TAKE PIX IN STORAGE.
> Give me a call G...I might have a lock for you too


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

Oh lordy, now the price of these ugly ass bolt ons are gonna start going up...


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

danny_boy_65 said:


> View attachment 632843
> View attachment 632844
> View attachment 632845


These are the only bolt ons with pans that look good


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

In your opinion


----------



## binky79 (May 2, 2009)

binky79 said:


> Cleaned up and new Chips
> 
> View attachment 633529



mounted and balanced :biggrin:


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

When talking bolt ons, is it just me thinking Tru Spokes, Tru Rays, Tru Classics, OG McLains are in a class all their own? Not to be spoken with Roadsters, Crowns, LA Wires, Sharps, etc????


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Hmmm..


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

ABRAXASS said:


> When talking bolt ons, is it just me thinking Tru Spokes, Tru Rays, Tru Classics, OG McLains are in a class all their own? Not to be spoken with Roadsters, Crowns, LA Wires, Sharps, etc????


X2


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

ABRAXASS said:


> When talking bolt ons, is it just me thinking Tru Spokes, Tru Rays, Tru Classics, OG McLains are in a class all their own? Not to be spoken with Roadsters, Crowns, LA Wires, Sharps, etc????


QFT. Pots and pans from the 90s go hand in hand with euros


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

lowlowlow said:


> These are the only bolt ons with pans that look good


:thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

TTT FOR OLD SCHOOL BOLT ONS


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

TTT POST UR WHIPS WITH BOLTONS!


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

lowlowlow said:


> QFT. Pots and pans from the 90s go hand in hand with euros


Young man, consider this response an open hand slap across your face while your friends stand by watching. Now go to the ice chest and get me a beer.


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Blahhahahahaha....


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

ABRAXASS said:


> When talking bolt ons, is it just me thinking Tru Spokes, Tru Rays, Tru Classics, OG McLains are in a class all their own? Not to be spoken with Roadsters, Crowns, LA Wires, Sharps, etc????



I'd say.....EXACTLY!


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

ABRAXASS said:


> Young man, consider this response an open hand slap across your face while your friends stand by watching. Now go to the ice chest and get me a beer.


Whatever. Them things are ugly. I remember wanting a set of bolt-ons with the fluted caps because they kinda looked like a full spoke. I have since seen the light.


----------



## 62legacy (Aug 30, 2010)

lIowlowlow said:


> Oh lordy, now the price of these ugly ass bolt ons are gonna start going up...


:nosad: tru rays & tru classics, mcleans are the shit. I roll on supremes,straight lace mcleans,and cambell zeniths no chinese shit here.


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

i got a rebuilt set of tru rays with octagon caps built into a 13" if anyone is interstead pm me. located in so. cal.


----------



## 309whiteboy (May 21, 2013)

I don't mind bolt-on wires. not too fond of the 80 spoke luksors with the ribbed pan but hey, they are better than some stock hub caps in some cases. some cars they look ok on but not an old school ride. just my opinion though


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

tpimuncie said:


>


Now that's a bad bitch!!


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Nice


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

tpimuncie said:


>


DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMNNNN LUIS!!! ALWAYS LOOKING GOOD!!!!:h5:


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

I just picked up some free bolt ons just need some center caps and spinners anybody got any for sale I believe these are roadsters


----------



## TONEAKARAGE (Dec 26, 2006)

*looking for center pans for bolt-on wires*

anyone have any of these center caps for sale? they are snap in or press on type. The inside diameter is 6"outside 6" 3/4. I have a couple of bolt on caps like for Luxors and 2 wing , 3 wing roadster spinners to trade for pans I need. Heres a pic of 2 caps and the 2wing spinners. I only have 2 of the two bar fluted spinners 1 right 1 left. same with the three bar 1 right 1 left both fluted one is gold plated and the other is painted white used to be gold plated.


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

TTT!!


----------



## Buzzkill65 (Aug 12, 2012)

What do you guys think about the oldschool appliance wires?...


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

*Mccleans*

I have these mcleans 14x7 rims and caps only for sale.


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

STOCKTON CUSTOMS said:


> View attachment 749289


500$


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Got these 56 spoke bolt ons for sale. Good shape for a daily. 2 rims will need to be resealed. Take $150 for all 4 P/U. Located in Fresno, CA.


----------



## 309whiteboy (May 21, 2013)

Buzzkill65 said:


> What do you guys think about the oldschool appliance wires?...


I like them. very similar to the cragar star wires which are awesome. my buddy in high school had a set of stars with gold spokes on his 78 lac coupe. I loved that car!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 309whiteboy (May 21, 2013)

STOCKTON CUSTOMS said:


> 500$


with tires?!?!? good deal!uffin:


----------



## Buzzkill65 (Aug 12, 2012)

309whiteboy said:


> I like them. very similar to the cragar star wires which are awesome. my buddy in high school had a set of stars with gold spokes on his 78 lac coupe. I loved that car!!!!!!!!!!


I'm gonna go check out a set this sat. They look really clean but dude doesn't know if they're reverse or standard. Cant tell from the pics. $350 14x7. Don't really see too much posted about them so I thought maybe they were bad quality. .. anyone else have some input on these rims?..


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

I have these tru-rays and 175/70/14s juat Don't have a car yet to put them on


----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)

My 80 spokes roadster sporters...


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

brn2ridelo said:


> I have these tru-rays and 175/70/14s juat Don't have a car yet to put them on


How Much For The Tires?


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Richiecool69elka said:


> How Much For The Tires?


Not for sale at this time


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

brn2ridelo said:


> Not for sale at this time


Cool


----------



## olde school güero (Aug 2, 2013)

Dayton makes a bolt-on :h5:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

olde school güero said:


> Dayton makes a bolt-on :h5:


sure do :yes:
http://www.daytonwirewheels.com/


----------



## 85cuttlass supreme (May 6, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 85cuttlass supreme (May 6, 2010)

what ever happened to Mclean ?


----------



## 67VERT (Mar 24, 2005)

[QUTE=
HOW DID YOU GET THESE 59 CAPS TO FIT? tpimuncie;16861395]







[/QUOTE]


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Drill holes on octagon caps mount spinners


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## 67VERT (Mar 24, 2005)

tpimuncie said:


> Drill holes on octagon caps mount spinners


Where can I purchase a set of the octagon caps?


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

I have 5 all chrome 13x7 80 spoke bolt ons. 

NOS never mounted a tire on rims.

Clean chome. 3 prong Ko


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

450

Uni Lug


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

Buzzkill65 said:


> I'm gonna go check out a set this sat. They look really clean but dude doesn't know if they're reverse or standard. Cant tell from the pics. $350 14x7. Don't really see too much posted about them so I thought maybe they were bad quality. .. anyone else have some input on these rims?..


I HAVE A SET OF 14" APPLIANCE FINE WIRES FOR SALE 250 PLUS SHIPPING THEYRE STANDARDS GOOD FOR OLDSKOOLS! ,,,TTT HAPPY NEW YEAR FELLAS!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

REGALS ONLY MOBB said:


> I HAVE A SET OF 14" APPLIANCE FINE WIRES FOR SALE 250 PLUS SHIPPING THEYRE STANDARDS GOOD FOR OLDSKOOLS! ,,,TTT HAPPY NEW YEAR FELLAS!


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

TTT ""SHEEEAAA I KNOWWW DIS THREAD AINT DEAD!!!"


----------



## La Skzanoma (Jul 12, 2013)

I always loved the baby moon centers. I used to have 80 spoke players with the ugly ass talon looking spinner.....oops.


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

Anybody sellin a set of 13x7's? These style rims take me back to the early 90's


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

If yu sellin a set txt me @ 863 243 3313


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

Mixteco said:


> If yu sellin a set txt me @ 863 243 3313


I HAVE THEM "APPLIANCE FINE WIRES" FOR SALE $250 PLUS SHIPPING!! SEE THE PICTS ABOVE HOMIE!


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

REGALS ONLY MOBB said:


> I HAVE THEM "APPLIANCE FINE WIRES" FOR SALE $250 PLUS SHIPPING!! SEE THE PICTS ABOVE HOMIE!


*I want a reverse set tho homie for a gbody ...*


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

TTT!! BOLTONS!


----------



## La Skzanoma (Jul 12, 2013)

Bump for bolt ons.


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

BUMPBUMPBUMP!!


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*Any pics of bolt on's on a gbody? Still waiting for seller to pick a set up...seen some on eBay but Ive always bought rims off of layitlow*


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 1low78carlo (Apr 30, 2010)

14 inch bolt ons on my g body. i still be rollin them although i need new tires soon.this was when i first got them and put em on. from the homie Sin7


----------



## BackNtheDay (Mar 25, 2014)

BEVERLY & ATLANTIC said:


> I have 5 all chrome 13x7 80 spoke bolt ons.
> 
> NOS never mounted a tire on rims.
> 
> Clean chome. 3 prong Ko


4-lug??


----------



## stympy (Jan 18, 2008)

BackNtheDay said:


> 4-lug??


they sold i brought them...5 lug BTW


----------



## GORO613 (Dec 19, 2007)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## jar079 (Mar 28, 2014)

Do you still have these wheels for sale?


----------



## jar079 (Mar 28, 2014)

REGALS ONLY MOBB said:


> Do you still have these wheels for sale?


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*Still looking for a clean set for sale?...*


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

I DIG THE BOLT ONS
GOT MY TRUE SPOKES DONE








GOT THESE RE-DRILLED TO FIT A BOMB 6 LUG BOLT PATTERN


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

FACTORY 6 LUG


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

fucking nice :thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

HustlerSpank said:


> fucking nice :thumbsup:


SOLD, TRADED SOME OF MY SETS, SO GUYS ARE ENJOYING THEM 
_LOW AND SLOW_


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

++++++++nice !!


----------



## JOVEN619 (May 3, 2012)

I need one 52 cross laced mclean 14x7 for a spare. Need it in decent shape and shipped to 06877


----------



## JOVEN619 (May 3, 2012)

Got one! Thanks bullet-one... came through quick


----------



## JOVEN619 (May 3, 2012)

Here's mine. Just wAiting for the rest of my car to be done.


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

JOVEN619 said:


> Here's mine. Just wAiting for the rest of my car to be done.


Looks good


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

JOVEN619 said:


> Here's mine. Just wAiting for the rest of my car to be done.



What's up bro? Liking the new look. That going on the boat? How's those hankooks holding up in the streets on NY?


----------



## JOVEN619 (May 3, 2012)

No man I sold the riviera. They are going on my 63 impala vert SS. Getting frame off resto right now. The hankooks are on those McLeans haha. Impala should be done in a few months. Depending on cash flow ya know. Those rust buckets eat cash quick!!!


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

JOVEN619 said:


> No man I sold the riviera. They are going on my 63 impala vert SS. Getting frame off resto right now. The hankooks are on those McLeans haha. Impala should be done in a few months. Depending on cash flow ya know. Those rust buckets eat cash quick!!!


Damn bro, nice. Those rivi's are clean.....but I would take a 63 ss vert over it any day. Good luck on your build bro. Yeah frame off resto are fun and costly.


----------



## JOVEN619 (May 3, 2012)

johnnie65 said:


> Damn bro, nice. Th
> se rivi's are clean.....but I would take a 63 ss vert over it any day. Good luck on your build bro. Yeah frame off resto are fun and costly.


http://i57.tinypic.com/2m67nn7.jpg[/IMG
[IMG]http://i61.tinypic.com/14azgba.jpg


----------



## JOVEN619 (May 3, 2012)




----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

Just added these to my collection


----------



## JOVEN619 (May 3, 2012)

G-house74 said:


> Just added these to my collection
> View attachment 1269594


Lookin good man.


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*Anybody know how much it cost to get some McLeans rebuilt (rechromed & resealed)? *


----------



## Tami at Zeus (Apr 6, 2013)

Mixteco said:


> *Anybody know how much it cost to get some McLeans rebuilt (rechromed & resealed)? *


Need to see a picture, can give you a rough idea, need pic of front and back of the hub. The Tru's you were interested in would of probally been a better buy for a refurbish

**** If your mcleans have a hub like a bell, that's really good !!!


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

Won my eBay case so I'm sending the McLean's back to the seller... If I don't buy a house by the end of this summer Ima pick up some Trus!!


----------

